# Double Keyed Deadbolt Lock stuck in locked position



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Post a picture of the door and lock.
Do you know the manufacturer.
Was the door/lock recently installed.
Did you try to unlock it from the inside or outside?

rossfingal


----------



## hubbard (Jun 5, 2011)

*Lock stuck in locked position*

Tried from both inside and outside. Lock is at least 15 years old, bears no manufacturers name. Have attempted to attach photo. It looks the same on both sides, is circular, one side has two circles which when key is inserted into lock and turned shifts a plate to reveal two screws.

The photo shows an open door but this is the same lock on a different door.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you can remove the locks--yes you should be able to work the bolt out manually.

---Mike----

P.S. double locks are illegal for use in residential property.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You should replace this lock anyway. A double keyed lock on an exterior door isn’t legal or safe.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

If you have access to the two bolts, you should be able to unscrew that side, then push out the other side, revealing the sliding mechanism. You should then be able to unscrew the bolts at the side to allow the slide out of the dead bolt. And yes, replace the entire lock setup.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

kwikfishron said:


> You should replace this lock anyway. A double keyed lock on an exterior door isn’t legal or safe.


Since when are double keyed locks illegal for residential use? 
Is this a state law where you live or is it in a building code somewhere?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Since when are double keyed locks illegal for residential use?
> Is this a state law where you live or is it in a building code somewhere?


*311.4.4 Type of lock or latch.* 
"All egress doors shall be readily openable from the side from which egress is to be made without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort."

This has been code anyplace I’ve lived or worked.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> *311.4.4 Type of lock or latch.*
> "All egress doors shall be readily openable from the side from which egress is to be made without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort."
> 
> This has been code anyplace I’ve lived or worked.


Please provide the code this was quoted from and the version/year.
Not all municipalities may have adopted this. It may also not apply to the OP who may be grandfathered being in an older residence.
Thanks.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Maintenance 6 said:


> Please provide the code this was quoted from and the version/year.
> Not all municipalities may have adopted this. It may also not apply to the OP who may be grandfathered being in an older residence.
> Thanks.


Many states have adopted this from 2006 IRC.
http://www.staircraft.com/R311&R312 of the 06 IRC.pdf

Whether in yours or the OP’s location it’s code or not, grandfathered or not a dbl lock on a exit door is not a good idea.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

These double cylinder deadbolts are recommended for any door that has glass within reach of the knob.
They're sold in every hardware, lumber and big box store I've ever entered in NY.
The police recommend them when they do security checks on houses.
I've done additions with these installed and not one inspector has ever said anything.
Are they ill advised do to the possibility of restrictive egress, probably.
If they're banned all over, why are they sold(all over)?
Just playing the Devil's Advocate.


----------



## daveplot (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> These double cylinder deadbolts are recommended for any door that has glass within reach of the knob.
> They're sold in every hardware, lumber and big box store I've ever entered in NY.
> The police recommend them when they do security checks on houses.
> I've done additions with these installed and not one inspector has ever said anything.
> ...


Another Devil's Advocate.... I have Schlage double cylinder deadbolts on all my exterior doors that have glass within reach of the lock. They can be picked up at any hardware store in Maryland. They're even listed on Schlage's website. And again here a handleset here with double cylinder deadbolt. There is a egress issue in the event of a fire, which can be solved by having a key nearby the door at all times (example in a drawer next to the front door).

In fact here in Maryland, in a commercial office, the Fire Marshall requires a double cylinder deadbolt. The deadbolt must be unlocked while the business is open. The key inside is required so any customer can't just lock the deadbolt. I personally verified this with our Fire Marshall. 

To the OP, he should be able to remove the deadbolt by removing the two screws, which will allow the two halfs of the deadbolt to be removed. Then the bolt can be removed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

daveplot said:


> Another Devil's Advocate.... I have Schlage double cylinder deadbolts on all my exterior doors that have glass within reach of the lock. They can be picked up at any hardware store in Maryland. They're even listed on Schlage's website. And again here a handleset here with double cylinder deadbolt. There is a egress issue in the event of a fire, which can be solved by having a key nearby the door at all times (example in a drawer next to the front door).
> 
> In fact here in Maryland, in a commercial office, the Fire Marshall requires a double cylinder deadbolt. The deadbolt must be unlocked while the business is open. The key inside is required so any customer can't just lock the deadbolt. I personally verified this with our Fire Marshall.


Commercial is a whole different issue. 



Ron6519 said:


> The police recommend them when they do security checks on houses


I’m glad I don’t live in NY.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

daveplot said:


> Another Devil's Advocate.... I have Schlage double cylinder deadbolts on all my exterior doors that have glass within reach of the lock. They can be picked up at any hardware store in Maryland. They're even listed on Schlage's website. And again here a handleset here with double cylinder deadbolt. There is a egress issue in the event of a fire, which can be solved by having a key nearby the door at all times (example in a drawer next to the front door).
> 
> In fact here in Maryland, in a commercial office, the Fire Marshall requires a double cylinder deadbolt. The deadbolt must be unlocked while the business is open. The key inside is required so any customer can't just lock the deadbolt. I personally verified this with our Fire Marshall.
> 
> To the OP, he should be able to remove the deadbolt by removing the two screws, which will allow the two halfs of the deadbolt to be removed. Then the bolt can be removed.


In Illinois they are not allowed on commercial either.

The fire martial allowed them on the condition that they be unlocked at any time someone was in the building--Big fine if the bolt is thrown.

That code goes back to the 1970s.

They are just sure death for people in a smoke filled house--Key close by?

I can picture my grand son coughing and gagging trying to remember where grand pa hid the key.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Your chances of being burglarized are probably a thousand times greater than having a fire, but code is code. I leave a key in my double cylinder deadbolt when I am at home and pull it to lock the door when I leave.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

here they use in residential but the key can't be removed, won't come out when locked on inside


----------



## joudbren (Apr 1, 2011)

hubbard said:


> Help, I have a double keyed deadbolt lock on my back door and it won't open. I have the key and when I turn it, it just clicks and doesn't move the bolt. It feels as though it is not even moving the bolt across anymore, like something has broken inside. I can turn the key which slides a plate and give me access to the two screws holding the lock to the door. My question is this: once I do this, will I be able to physically move the bolt out of it's female counterpart in the door frame?


And now back on topic... I just went through this as well and yes, the mechanism inside of the deadbolt has probably failed. Let me guess... Weiser brand? In my case the actual deadbolt is hollow and it has a punched brass pin that slides in a spiral groove on the "guts" of the actual deadbolt. On mine the pin wiggled out of position and jumped out of the groove so the mechanism worked but wasn't biting on the actual deadbolt.

I turned the knob to the open position and was able to get a very slight bite on the side of the actual deadbolt with a chisel and slide it back into the door. Once I had the door opened I removed the locks and replaced the deadbolt assembly. I bought a new deadbolt assembly at HD. They actually sold just that part! Color me surprised! If you can't get at the deadbolt you may have to call a locksmith to remove it. Hope that helps! 

James


----------



## theoldiesguy (Jul 23, 2012)

Re: Double cylinder locks: There's a good side to them and there's obviously also a bad side. A burgler can either break door glass to reach inside and turn the knob of a single cylinder deadbolt thereby allowing illegal entry. It's more difficult to get through the door if there is a double cylinder deadbolt, in fact it may prove to be be impossible unless it's a wooden door and the door has thin wooden "decorative panels" which can be knocked in. A double lock cylinder can prevent a possible break-in. However in a situation whereby quick egress is required the dweller who has the double cylinder lock had better be prepared to carry the key somewhere on his/her person AT ALL TIMES! Without the key readily at hand that double cylinder lock can be what prevents escape and effect a very real deathtrap!


----------

